# Someone please help outdoor cockroaches!!!!!



## saranmikayla1 (Jul 2, 2012)

*HELP! cockroaches outside my house please*

Ok so I lived in my complex for a little over 5 years and have never had this problem before but about a month in a half ago I thought that I saw a cockroach in the kitchen but it ran quickly behind the refrigerator then about a week after this I saw another one on the bathroom door which I was able to catch and kill (both of these cockroaches were very light brown) that is when I called maintenance and within a few days they had an exterminator come out to my home the exterminator said there were no signs of cockroaches and that the way i described them they were Pennsylvania cockroaches but he said just in case he was going to use this stuff to kill them than he put this stuff all in my kitchen cracks and hadn't saw another one until 3 or 4 days ago this one was in my drawer and was much darker again I was able to catch and kill it but than two nights ago I was out front of my house and saw a bunch of cockroaches running around and again last night so tonight I went out and purchased a bottle of boric acid and so about in hour ago I went out front and put it all over mine and my neighbor yard walkway and door step and also put six little combat poison things.

So my question is 1. does anyone know how I got these out of nowhere (no one new moved in) 2. what other steps can I take to get rid of these and 3. can the city do something
Again thank you to all that can please help and also they are not Pennsylvania cockroaches
And one more thing sorry this is so long but I wanted to add that after I had put the boric acid outside is when I came into the house and googled outside cockroaches and that is how I came across this website because someone posted a similar problem which was extremely funny to me because the was he explained using the boric acid is exactly what happen to me and I was just wondering if there is a way that I can message him so I can ask him if he was able to get rid of these nasty cockroaches and if so how did he do it because right now I am so scared to leave my house from fear of them getting in more thank you to all and god bless


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They could be Cuban Roaches. http://www.bugs.com/bugs_database/roaches/cuban_roach.asp We get them due to having Ash trees in our back yard.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Pest Control Forum.


----------



## saranmikayla1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I believe they are the oriental cockroach


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

saranmikayla1 said:


> I believe they are the oriental cockroach


This is a Oriental Cockroach http://www.nomorecockroaches.com/oriental.html They do not live outside. They live in basements, crawlspaces, anyplace that is warm and damp. Commonly thought of as water bugs.


----------



## saranmikayla1 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Update*

UPDATE..... Okay so I had the exterminators come out to my home and these bugs that I thought were cockroaches are actually not they are black ground beetles and I guess they get mistaken for cockroaches quiet often and now I feel really bad because I researched them and they say to identify this bug before killing it because they are harmless


----------



## Daniel Rogers (Jul 19, 2012)

I cant stand roaches. A Coffee-Can Trap or Diatomeaceous earth. The coffe-can trap basically you soak a piece of bread in beer and place it inside an empty coffee can. This will lure in the cockroaches, which will then absorb the alcohol and die, as they won't be able to crawl back out of the can. With the Diatomaceous Earth apply the powder-like substance around areas where cockroaches are present. The small shards of glass that make up diatomaceous earth will pierce the body of cockroaches as they pass through and kill them.

Hope it works out for you!

Dan


----------

